# Game 52: Pacers @ Heat (2/8 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, February 8, 2011 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

kill them


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Revenge week continues. 

They gave us our worst loss of the season. I was looking at the boxscore and wow, its ugly. Pacers only shot 41%, but the Heat shot 39%, gave up 12 offensive rebounds, committed 22 turnovers, missed 13 free throws, and the worst stats of all, Wade went 1-13, had 5 turnovers and checked Brandon Rush for most of the night, who had 20 on 9-15 shooting.

Pacers have won 4 straight since the firing of Jim O'Brien.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Boston just lost to the Bobcats. So with a win tomorrow night, the Heat could move to just a .5 game behind the Celtics for 1st.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beat the Pacers tomorrow and we're so close.

Thank god this isn't at Conseco...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Celtics play the Lakers on Thursday as well. 


Go Lakers


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Go Lakers, then go us when we face them. 1st seed would be big, especially since it'd probably mean we'd end up with a better record than the Lakers, who I still believe will be going to the Finals.

Don't let them even get close in this one guys. Destroy them.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

One big build up week til the smashing of the Celtics in Boston. Yes I believe we will smash them with payback on our mind.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron with a lightning fast layup and now to the line a couple of plays later.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with two sick dunks in a row. Wow.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

WOW we are playing so fast. That Lebron dunk was nuts


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron and Bosh starting very well. Putback was sick.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Those last 2 plays were the epitome of awesome.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol Lebrons crusher went off Wade's face, d'oh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron made Wade bleed! :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is going to spend the rest of the year trying to return the favor


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with another dunk on the fastbreak.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, 2 straight steals by Mario, then knocks the ball away from Granger and draws a foul on him.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Go Pacers!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is attacking like crazy tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron made Wade bleed! :laugh:


Looks like Woj just found his new article to write.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

CosaNostra said:


> Go Pacers!


Ever since you started posting this for whoever we face, I think we've been undefeated. So please, do it every game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

D has been awful to start.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Ever since you started posting this for whoever we face, I think we've been undefeated. So please, do it every game


Pacers need all the help they can get! They are severely lacking in the talent department...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gaby Sanchez. I grew up with him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pacers push the pace, huh?

Guess they're called the Pacers for a reason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 3333

2 in a row


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron bumped again at the rim but still makes the layup. Refs just dont give him that call.

33-29 after 1

Gotta pick up the D. Especially in the paint.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They are absolutely lights out right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad start.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Eerily reminiscent of the last Pacer game...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Such an ugly start to this quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** sake. Why do we suck at home.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yup, they will just not miss. Time to weather the storm until they cool off.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just keep LBJ in...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 333333

19 on 8-9


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Lebron + Wade playing well against our scrubs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Their bigs are eating us up inside


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, already 34 paint points for the Pacers.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh needs to wake up, he is getting owned out there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade needs a sports psychologist cause this free throw shooting is in his head.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is playing like a wuss. Getting killed by Psycho T and McRoberts...ugh...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our D is getting raped...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF is this D?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And it just gets more frustrating


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6pt game while playing no D at all.

Lebron is attacking like crazy


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Defense should tighten up in the second half, just have to keep the score manageable. Lebron dunking all over the court is a good answer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Lebron!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Ouch, crazy comeback. ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

66-63 at the half

Horrible half, but thankfully we have that Lebron guy. 26 in the half for him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron = God


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hibbert/Hansbrough/McRoberts were 15-of-19 for 32 points. Gotta clean that interior D up, obviously.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I have such a man crush on Roy Hibbert. I'd have him on my Miami Heat wish list, but he's gonna make bank if the Pacers ever let him hit free agency.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice comeback by Miami to close the half. Pacers been playing a lot better under their new coach, but I expect Miami to take full control in the 2nd half.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Was trying to figure out why the Pacers can do this to us--and the scary thing is that it's a lot of the same reason that Boston can. No centralized point of attack. Great spacing. Ball movement. Not many teams play that way. But the Celtics probably do it best.

Making me worried about Sunday. 

When our defense gets out of shape, we have trouble rebounding and things get out of hand.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

hahahaha WHAT IN THE WORLD the Pacers are SO GOOD WTF


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They just make everything on us. Every time. It's insane.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If we could get some stops we could get back in this...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Chris Bosh doesn't like Tyler Hansbrough.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Heat heating up, and Vogel won't call time out. ****.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Need a stop here.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damp!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone got a link?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebound dammit


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This game has ground to a halt in the fourth.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not suprising, it was running at breakneck speed there for a while.

C'mon Eddie 'big balls' House.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Game might be over for Indy. Damn.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Get out Hibbert


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big final minute. Pacers got shooters (the whole friggin team).

I don't want this team in the first round...ugh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Crap...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!

Huge rebound by Bosh to get that extra possession


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lbj!

Mvp


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

One stop.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron we are not worthy


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Can't get more open then MM was, was a great rebound by Bosh though and a huge shot by LBJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course we can't get a stop.

Aaaand I bet we choke on free throws too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That damn lob is our end of game kryptonite


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Eddie, hold onto that ball...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big free throws by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2/2 for LBJ.

Thank god.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Don't think he'd miss those with the game on the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

5 second violation. Heat ball!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow they called the 5 seconds there, how often does that happen?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 117-112

Ugly win, but we'll take it 

7th win in a row and now just a half game behind the Celtics.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I dunno, but they gave him like 8 seconds. It was getting ridiculous.

Gritty character win. Could have given up the way they were shooting, but we finally slowed them down and pulled out the win.

This is the type of game I think that will help our swagger.

Lebron with a ridiculous game. POTG.

Honorable mention to Chris Bosh who was huge in the 4th.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

7 in a row baybeee


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

W2B - I don't have time at the mo to update the POTG thread, can you get us up to date?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron has to be leading the MVP race at this point


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder if its possible for Lebron, Wade and Bosh to all end the season at or over 50% shooting for the season? Bosh and Wade are practically there and Lebron's was at 48% and rising before this 15-23 performance.

Pretty cool if that happened.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> W2B - I don't have time at the mo to update the POTG thread, can you get us up to date?


Yeah, i'll do it tomorrow. Dead tired right now


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Lebron has to be leading the MVP race at this point


If he wasn't the most hated athlete in America he probably would be. Rose is his closest competitor and he has a statistical edge on him, while also having a better record. It's really not even close right now.

IMO the only person who is close to Lebron for MVP voting...is Wade.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

futuristxen said:


> If he wasn't the most hated athlete in America he probably would be. Rose is his closest competitor and he has a statistical edge on him, while also having a better record. It's really not even close right now.
> 
> IMO the only person who is close to Lebron for MVP voting...is Wade.


Voters need to give more consideration to how many positions he plays (and defends) on this team. His versatility is ridiculous, he literally does everything out there.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Lebron on Collison was classic, completely stalled our offense. Good game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Good comeback.

Anybody else slightly disappointed that they didn't do Co-Players of the Month again with Wade and LeBron?

Wade's January: 28.8 PPG 7.6 RPG 4.3 APG 51.2 FG%

LeBron's January: 30.6 PPG 8.4 RPG 7.4 APG 47.9 FG%


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh has had this trend lately of starting slow but finishing 4th quarters well


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Good comeback.
> 
> Anybody else slightly disappointed that they didn't do Co-Players of the Month again with Wade and LeBron?
> 
> ...


Team record, unlike in December, didnt really call for co-POTM.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron showed some lift in this game that we hadnt seen consistently throughout a game this season. I wonder if he finally felt 100% from the ankle injury?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yep, that was the most explosive athletica Lebron we've seen in a Heat uniform.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

He looked good. On the dunk after the big putback, he did seem to look like he had nowhere near his old level of explosion, but he proved me wrong later on with some sweet moves.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't want to play the Pacers in the 1st round.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pretty good chance of it happening unless they go on a big 2nd half run and secure that 6th spot.


----------

